# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Outpost Security Suite Pro/Firewall Pro 7.0 (3371.514.1232)

## SDA

Компания Agnitum, отечественный разработчик персональных брандмауэров, представила новые версии отдельного межсетевого экрана Outpost Firewall Pro и интегрированного комплекса защиты Outpost Security Suite Pro под номером 7.0. Основным назначением первого продукта является предотвращение краж персональной информации, а также обеспечение мощной защиты от spyware, кейлоггеров, троянских коней и прочего вредоносного кода, позволяет предупредить несанкционированное вторжение в беспроводные сети. Outpost Security Suite Pro включает в себя аналогичные возможности, а также встроенный антивирус. 
Версии линейки 2010 года содержат следующие функции и нововедения: 

новый модуль «Защита приложений»: 
защита конфигурационных файлов и веток реестров прикладных программ от чтения неавторизированными процессами 
обнаружение приложений, защищаемых модулем «Защита приложений», во время установки 
возможность отправлять в компанию Agnitum данные о приложениях, которых нет в списке, но которые необходимо защитить 
новый модуль «Защита файлов и папок»: 
защита доступа к заданным пользователем папкам и файлам 
модуль «Брандмауэр»: 
значительно снижена нагрузка на канал между драйвером и управляющей службой 
увеличена производительность фильтрации трафика в P2P —сетях 
реализована динамическая фильтрация пакетов (SPI) для протокола UDP 
добавлена фильтрация неверных флагов TCP 
улучшена фильтрация содержимого (не фильтруется локальный трафик и бинарные потоки) 
исправлены критические ошибки в TDI/TLI-фильтрах, применяемых в Windows 2000/XP/Vista, что позволило повысить стабильность системы 
переработана функциональность модуля «Активность процессов»: 
монитор файловой и реестровой активности процессов 
список модулей процесса 
возможность изолировать подозрительный процесс или модуль, поместив его в карантин 
счетчики операций входа/выхода 
модуль «Критические объекты» переработан в новый модуль «Защита системы»: 
критически важные секции реестра и системные файлы защищаются от изменений в соответствии с предустановленными правилами 
увеличено количество защищаемых объектов 
реализована возможность создавать свои правила для защиты реестра и файлов 
в разделе «Правила для приложений» возможно задание собственных правил для приложений, имеющих более высокий приоритет, по сравнению с глобальными правилами (исключения) 
рестайлинг пользовательского интерфейса: 
общий вид и диалоги продукта переработаны в стиле Windows Vista/Windows 7 
модуль «Веб-контроль» 
реализована блокировка веб-страниц по ключевым словам в URL и в теле страниц 
С детальным описанием новых возможностей можно ознакомиться на официальной странице продукта http://www.agnitum.ru/products/outpost/history.php

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## grobik

И _matousec_ очень хвалит... :Wink:

----------


## Farrey

Кто нить знает, можно ли в 7 версии настроить правила так, что бы оутпост меня спрашивал только при обращении к сети, а то 7 версия очень уж подозрительная стала, по сравнению с 6.5  :Smiley:

----------


## OSSP2008

> что бы оутпост меня спрашивал только при обращении к сети


о чем? скин покажите.

----------


## Farrey

> о чем?


Когда приложение хочет получить доступ сети (интернет/локалка) должен появиться запрос (для тех приложений, для которых еще не заданы правила).
Ибо сейчас даже при открытии файла в только установленной программе (файл - открыть) оутпост спрашивает разрешение на доступ.

----------


## OSSP2008

> Когда приложение хочет получить доступ сети (интернет/локалка) должен появиться запрос (для тех приложений, для которых еще не заданы правила).


ну так отключите автосоздание правил: настройки -- improvenet




> оутпост спрашивает разрешение на доступ


значит оутпост не знает таких приложений  :Wink:

----------


## Farrey

*OSSP2008*, автосоздание отключено уже. Политика брандмаузера - режим блокировки.

----------


## OSSP2008

автообучение не включали?

----------


## Farrey

*OSSP2008*, помоему нет. Оутпост стоит уже с год наверное, и что было вначале включено - я не помню...

----------


## sommelier

*аутпост 7*
в _настройках - веб-контроль - реклама и сайты - блокировка рекламы_ указаны размеры картинок/баннеров, которые нужно блокировать, но почему-то файр всеравно пропускает некоторую рекламу..
почему не справляется? мож есть какие подводные камни в настройках?

----------

